# Angelwing Nursery banner ad



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just seen a banner ad for http://www.angelwingnursery.com/ "Turning dolls into Babies" :?

Almost made me shudder when I looked at the site - very wierd (curiosity, etc, etc!)

Maybe I'm wrong but I can't see that it would be of any interest to any users of this forum (which I thought all ads were meant to be) :?

Any ideas?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

there's some strange people out there :?


----------

